# Clairas trip to Florida c:



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi you guys! I haven't been on much, high school is taking over my life, but Claira, and I are doing well. The other day the power went out, and my stereo got turned on, and it was blaring, and it was shaking the walls (I wasn't home) and Claira when I came home to find the loud music, she was not happy, and bit me :roll: . It didn't hurt, and I didn't react anyway, but I looked at her and was like "Nooo! No! No!" and then we were okay, just thought I'd share. 


Okay! Anyway to the point! I live in North Carolina, and I'm going to Florida for Thanksgiving, I'm going from Tuesday-Friday (22-25). I have to bring Claira with me because, my mom can't take care of her, because she has work, and wouldn't be able to clean the cage, change the water/food, handle her, make sure my room is cozy for her, and clip her nails, etc. So, I'm allowed to bring Claira, and I will be bringing her in a dog carrier ( I used it for my shih-tzu, but she doesn't go anywhere so it's Clairas' now. And before you ask; yes it is hard sided) And she will have to live in it for those few days. She really doesn't mind the car, and has been out a few times in her carrier ( It's a large carrier. Pictures later). I was wondering what things I should be bringing. In FL it is hedgie weather so I'm not worried, about the temperature, and at the house I'll be at, I sleep on the patio (She would be out there with me), and it never gets cold at night there, but should I bring my heater? or what would be an alternative? I'm also worried about going through Georgia? I've done some research, and because I'm not buying or selling a hedgehog I think I will be okay. I'll take a picture of her carrier set up in a little bit. I really have no other choice for her on where to stay, and I would feel better if she was with me. Bottom line- What do I need to bring? How should I clean her wheel while i'm there? Should I bring extra fleece? Should I bring hand warmers? Should I be worried about Georgia( We really don't stop there for anything, so i'm not too worried, and I have her papers saying where I got her, and stuff.)?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd bring handwarmers, food, bottled water (the kind you use at home for her already), wheel. You can bring a small bottle of vinegar water mixture to clean the wheel. Fleece. Um not sure what else. Good luck on your trip. Hope this helps a little. :3


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah that helps! Do you think she will be okay living in the crate? (Pictures up in a minute.)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure. I mean it's only for a few days so I guess it's okay. As long as you have regular play time out of the crate.
But if you can you should get this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/310269410481?ss ... 1497.l2649
I bought one and I think it's perfect for any kind of over night thing. I love it. 
I know you can't use it for this trip unless you like overnight it but defiantly a great purchase for the future.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is Claira's crate/kennel/carrier/home for the trip ( i cleaned it so nothings in it.)


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats an okay size for a couple of days. :3 She'll be fine. But like I said. If you plan on more trips I completely recommend the thing I posted to use as a cage when you get where you're going. I loveeee it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is always welcome to stay here if needed.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Thats an okay size for a couple of days. :3 She'll be fine. But like I said. If you plan on more trips I completely recommend the thing I posted to use as a cage when you get where you're going. I loveeee it.


I really like the thing you posted btw. It's really cool! Is it very big?



LarryT said:


> She is always welcome to stay here if needed.


Thanks Larry! I always have that in mind, and if it comes down to it, I will let you know!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

xiwishtoloveyou said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> > Thats an okay size for a couple of days. :3 She'll be fine. But like I said. If you plan on more trips I completely recommend the thing I posted to use as a cage when you get where you're going. I loveeee it.
> ...


When I say it's the perfect size I mean it. o.o Like it's big enough that I put her wheel in it, small food and water dish and two small fleece blankets (one had a heat pad under it in case she got chilly) I had her in it for a few hours while I was at my boyfriends house. The top unzippers and so do a couple of the sides. I loved it cause my bfs cats cant get in it at all. :3 Plus it folds down like virtually flat. No more then 1in. And maybe a foot or so wide. Not heavy at all. I can take some pics if you wish with maybe a ruler or something for size comparison. Like I said. PERFECT. And I'd be comfortable leaving her in it over night. I don't think there is any way she could get out.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of your set up?


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I live in FL and I will warn you its not always hedgie weather here...lately its been a little warm but it definitely is temperamental down here and sometimes it gets to 50 at night..you'll definitely need a heat source


----------

